

Is anybody using the Pyramid framework? - clojurerocks

Hello.  I have used django and wanted to take a look at the pylons framework to see how it differs.  But i see it seems to have reached its "end of life" and now the main focus of that project is something called Pyramid.  Which has been out for about 10 months now.<p>So im wondering if anybody has used it and what their experience has been with it.<p>Thanks!
======
cd34
Pyramid was BFG prior to being renamed and released as Pyramid. BFG was around
for a year and a half or more and has considerable test coverage, is actively
developed, actively maintained. There was a sprint held at PloneConf last week
and a number of presentations which resulted in a large number of issues being
dealt with.

If you're coming from Django, you might find Pyramid a little offputting at
first. It is a non-opinionated framework which means they don't make too many
decisions for you. Template language, form library, etc aren't decided for
you. I find this to be a good thing, but, if you're looking to pull together a
bunch of pieces to toss an app together, you might be a little disappointed.

Many of the developers hang out on irc.freenode and groups.google and are
pretty responsive.

I use it all the time for many different apps. I find it to be pretty
lightweight, does what I need it to do, doesn't get in my way and doesn't have
too much cruft. Relatively easy to deploy - almost identical to Django.

I don't believe Graham Dumpleton has gotten NewRelic's monitoring agents
working with Pyramid yet if that is a concern.

